
Smlr – Make your stdin smaller (a simple abbr...tion util) - fallingmeat
https://github.com/thenatefisher/smlr
======
fallingmeat
This exists for use cases that require fixed-length strings from various CLI
utilities. Hopefully a package manager picks it up and installation will be
easier. Until then, have fun and be dangerous.

